# Performance



## bvibert (Aug 13, 2009)

Stole this from crankfire, really pretty funny.  Thanks OZ!


----------



## marcski (Aug 13, 2009)

That's super cool!

And I thought this was going to be a thread about Performance bike catalog!


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL!  Funny....


----------



## severine (Aug 13, 2009)

I could see Marc doing that....


----------



## mondeo (Aug 14, 2009)

That's just ridiculous. An aluminum frame doesn't go with $5K or Dura Ace.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2009)

funny..do most of you m-bikers shave your legs for performance..


----------



## Marc (Aug 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> funny..do most of you m-bikers shave your legs for performance..



No one shaves their legs for performance.  Cyclists shave their legs because it's easier to clean crash wounds and to change bandages... apparently.  Don't ask me for specifics because I don't.  But it's not for aerodynamics.


----------

